# Dryer blower motor stripped shaft mount



## LanterDan (Jul 3, 2006)

I have an old Admiral gas dryer (model LNC8744A71) that perhaps I should just replace, but I hate to do that if it only needs a simple repair. About three years ago part of the blower wheel that mates with the drive shaft stripped out causing the wheel the free-wheel. I replaced it and it worked fine until today when the same problem occurred again.

Any ideas on what would cause it fail again so soon? I'm not really sure how I could of screwed up the previous repair, but almost feel as though I must have. It is a "D" shaped drive shaft. The blower wheel is pressed on and a spring based "hose clamp" compresses it on the shaft. A snap ring then goes on to keep the wheel of wandering off the end of the shaft. I'm fairly certain I used the correct replacement part previously and the wheel shaft fit seemed appropriately tight.

Is there anything I should do differently? Did I just have bad luck? Was the plastic replacement part brittle from having sat in a warehouse for too long (and should I expect the same again)?


----------



## TinBasher (Sep 6, 2015)

Perhaps there was an excessive build up of lint on the wheel, or your dryer exhaust duct is plugged. 

Is the dryer performing adequately?


----------



## LanterDan (Jul 3, 2006)

There was very little lint on the wheel. The dryer was working well before today and before it broke three years ago.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

common problem, replace wheel again. They cost about $18.00


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

hardwareman said:


> common problem, replace wheel again. They cost about $18.00


Maybe buy a few in case the part is discontinued.


----------

